# ready to lay????



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

My 17 week gold sex linked is squatting like crazy when we go to pet her. This has been going on for two weeks. However her wings do not come out. She puts her head down low and tail in the air.
She has a little comb and barely has a wattle but is largest in size of my three 17 week olds.

My Barred Rocks are the same age with a lot of color in the face but much smaller in size. The Barred Rock are not squatting. One of them just yesterday squatted once and did the wing thing I read about.

I bought these as chicks and this is my first experience. I am eagerly awaiting eggs.

Do you think the Buff color is ready to lay?
They are on grower feed do I switch them over to layer?

I also have a 15 week old Speckled Sussex and Black Silkie are they OK to eat layer food as well?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Patience  They will lay when they are ready. Yes going by their age they are getting close but it could be any time from 18 - 24 weeks. It just all depends on the bird. Also they don't have to stick their wings out when squatting, just the squatting part means they've hit maturity. By the looks of the combs they still have some reddening to do and maybe some more growth. It will feel like it is taking forever but that will lay soon enough.


----------

